# Forum > MMO > Runescape > [Bot] Botting.rs - FREE open source OSRS/NXT bots

## BigOlYikesFromMe

Botting.rs - Open source runescape bots for mobile and desktop

I've been developing these scripts for years and never released them publicly.
They've been privately used among a small group of people, and not a single person has been banned.
Supported clients:

• Bluestacks
• Nox
• AndyVM
• Runelite
• OSBuddy
• Official OSRS Client
• RS3/NXT
• RS3 Legacy

Future proof support for all clients.
These scripts are custom developed color bots.
0 injection, 0 reflection, pinpoint accuracy and logic.
I've developed over 100 bots so far and will be releasing them all for free to the community.

Currently available bot skills
• Agility
• Combat
• Cooking
• Crafting
• Firemaking
• Fishing
• Fletching
• Herblore
• Hunter
• Mining
• Money Making
• Runecrafting
• Smithing
• Thieving
• Woodcutting
• Other scripts such as autoclickers, curse alchers and more

Here's some demos of our bots



Just a moment...

----------

